# Game 38, Bucks vs the Suns, Phoenix



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Can the Bucks finally win in Arizona?



> Bucks (19-18) vs. Phoenix Suns (13-27).
> 
> WHEN: 8 p.m. Thursday.
> 
> ...


http://www.jsonline.com/sports/bucks/preview-vb8dkee-187230461.html


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

We havent won there since i was 6 years old... Thats incredible


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Seems like it's about time to put an end to that streak.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> We havent won there since i was 6 years old... Thats incredible


Longest streak like it in terms of years, but not the longest losing streak in terms of actual games lost to one opponent in the opponent's arena.

There were some good teams in those 24 years, too.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Really amazing how we play in phoenix.. they are playing sloppy and lazy tonight.. and look like they are going to lose yet again


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Late flurry and we are up 8 with a minute left.. the phoenix drought may be over.. Sanders was a beast tonight


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

wooo!!!!... we are now 1-24 in our last 25 trips to phoenix


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

roux2dope said:


> wooo!!!!... we are now 1-24 in our last 25 trips to phoenix


Yes, Jim Boylan is now in Larry Costello and Don Nelson's class.


----------



## Bubbles (Nov 12, 2005)

Larry Sanders has really come along this year.


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

And the Bucks helped another coach lose his job with this win.


----------

